# UK passport application woes



## Brumbrat (Jun 19, 2012)

I am a British subject with permanent resident status in Canada who needs to renew my British passport. I have a couple of questions that I can't seem to find answers to.

1) When renewing a passport, do I still need a countersignature?

2). Does the $211 renewal fee include the cost of returning my new passport via courier?

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Passports

All required information should be on this website.


----------



## Brumbrat (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Auld Yin but I've spent a considerable amount of time perusing that website and have yet to come up with the info I need.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Yes and Yes.
It's a lot faster than applying in the UK too.


----------



## longestboat (May 7, 2012)

If your existing passport is still valid and your appearance has not changed considerably in the last ten years then you do not require a counter signature. I know because I have just renewed my own passport.

I don't know about the international courier service but mine cost about £80 or $128 dollars within uk.

You need to send your old passport in with the application.

I am also assuming you are over 18 yrs.


----------



## Brumbrat (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks very much longestboat, I really appreciate your help. Since I'm in Canada, I now have to apply to Washington USA for a British passport.....doesn't make a whole lot of sense does it? Anyhow, I find the instructions for completing the renewal form quite vague and contradictory from one web site to another. Especially the issue of counter signatory.

Thanks again.


----------

